# Ne pleonastico



## adritabares

Carisimi foreri,

Sono riuscita a capire l'uso del "Ne" come partitivo, come particella pronominale con valore demostrativo e con verbi come andarsene ... e tento con molta cura di usarlo, ma a volte lo trovo in contesti come questi e non riesco a capire come viene usato.
Qualcuno me lo può spiegare.

" Per questo fare la storia delle parole di una lingua; indagare sulla loro origine o, come dicono i linguisti, sul loro etimo, sulle cause dei loro mutamenti, vuol dire ripercorrere la storia di un popolo, studiarne usi e costumi, esaminare i rapporti che ha avuto con gli altri popoli e le influenze che ne ha riportato e cosi via"

"I privati ne erano esclusi e chi poteva si serviva dei propri schiavi per la sua corrispodenza espistolare"

Aspetto con ansia le vostre risposte.
Tante grazie !!
Adriana


----------



## Jana337

Vuol dire ripercorrere la storia di un popolo, 
studiarne usi e costumi = studiare usi e costumi di quel popolo
esaminare i rapporti che ha avuto con gli altri popoli e le influenze
che ne ha riportato = che il popolo ha riportato degli raporti con gli altri popoli.

I privati ne erano esclusi = i privati erano esclusi di ??? (non si conosce il contesto).

Come vedi, "di" è la parola chiave.

Altri esempi:
Nell'anniversario della morte di Alessandro Manzoni, Giuseppe Verdi compose la Messa di  requiem per onorarne la memoria = per onorare la memoria di Alessandro Manzoni.

Adriana non è riuscita a capire una frase italiana perciò ha chiesto i foreri di spiegarlene il significato = di spiegarle il significato della frase.

Spero di essermi spiegata. 

Jana


----------



## Necsus

adritabares said:
			
		

> a volte lo trovo in contesti come questi e non riesco a capire come viene usato.


Ciao, Adriana.
_Ne_ è una particella atona che ha principalmente valore di _avverbio di luogo_, e vale _di lì, di là, di qui, di qua_ [Entrò in casa e ne uscì poco dopo]; quando è usata con _funzione_ _pronominale_ rappresenta per lo più un pronome personale di 3a o 6a (lui, lei, loro) o un pronome dimostrativo (questo, quello) preceduti dalle preposizioni _di_ o _da_ [Ho comprato una torta e te ne offro una fetta], anche con valore partitivo, riferito a una certa quantità [Mi chiese dell'acqua e ne bevve molta].

Gli esempi di Jana sono assolutamente perfetti, ho solo corretto qualche piccola svista:


> Vuol dire ripercorrere la storia di un popolo,
> studiarne usi e costumi = studiare usi e costumi di quel popolo
> esaminare i rapporti che ha avuto con gli altri popoli e le influenze
> che ne ha riportato = che il popolo ha riportato degli dei rapporti con gli altri popoli.
> 
> I privati ne erano esclusi = i privati erano esclusi di da ??? (non si conosce il contesto).
> 
> Come vedi, "di/da" è la parola chiave.
> 
> Altri esempi:
> Nell'anniversario della morte di Alessandro Manzoni, Giuseppe Verdi compose la Messa di requiem per onorarne la memoria = per onorare la memoria di Alessandro Manzoni.
> 
> Adriana non è riuscita a capire una frase italiana perciò ha chiesto ai foreri di spiegargliene il significato = di spiegarle il significato della frase.


----------



## adritabares

Ciao Jana e Necsus,

Grazie, le vostre rispostte mettono un po' di luce in tanta confusione che ne ho.
Per noi e troppo difficile riuscire a capire l'uso e anche il senso di questo uso perché non abbiamo queste particelle (parlo del ne e ci)
Allora in questi esempi che vi ho spedito in tutte e due il " ne " viene usato come un pronome dimostrativo (di questo, di quello)? è cosí?
Allora, se io avessi scritto:

" Per questo fare la storia delle parole di una lingua; indagare sulla loro origine o, come dicono i linguisti, sul loro etimo, sulle cause dei loro mutamenti, vuol dire ripercorrere la storia di un popolo, studiare gli usi e i costumi, esaminare i rapporti che ha avuto con gli altri popoli e le influenze che ha riportato e cosi via"

Va male scritto cosi?

Mi potete dare qualche esempio di quando  (come hai detto Necsus ) è usata con _funzione_ _pronominale_ rappresenta per lo più un pronome personale di 3a o 6a (lui, lei, loro)

O qualche tecnica per riuscire a capire di quest' uso che qui  da noi non esiste.

Grazie un'altra volta
Adriana


----------



## Necsus

adritabares said:
			
		

> Ciao Jana e Necsus,
> "Per questo fare (?) la storia delle parole di una lingua; indagare sulla loro origine o, come dicono i linguisti, sul loro etimo, sulle cause dei loro mutamenti, vuol dire ripercorrere la storia di un popolo, studiare gli usi e i costumi, esaminare i rapporti che ha avuto con gli altri popoli e le influenze che ha riportato e cosi via"
> Va male scritto cosi?
> - Purtroppo sì. Il _ne_ è indispensabile, altrimenti non si sa a cosa si riferisca 'studiare' (gli usi del popolo), né da cosa 'ha riportato influenze'.
> Mi potete dare qualche esempio di quando (come hai detto Necsus ) è usata con _funzione_ _pronominale_ (=in sostituzione di un pronome) rappresenta per lo più un pronome personale di 3a o 6a (lui, lei, loro)
> - non vedo tuo fratello da tanto, parlame*ne*
> - tua sorella è brava, tutti *ne* parlano bene
> - sono bravi ragazzi, *ne* apprezziamo i meriti
> O qualche tecnica per riuscire a capire di quest' uso che qui da noi non esiste.
> - francamente non so... comunque, quando hai delle frasi collegate con dei complementi di specificazione (quello retto da 'di') verifica che si capisca sempre a cosa si riferiscono i verbi


----------



## adritabares

Grazie Necsus,

Mi sembrano molto importanti le tue due ultime righe.
Devo essere molto attenta alle frasi collegate con dei complementi di specificazione !!!
.... ma faccio fatica... dato che da noi quest' uso non esiste.

A presto
Adriana


----------



## Necsus

Immagino.
Ma perché, in spagnolo in una frase del tipo: "C'erano molte rose nel giardino, ne ho colte tre" come dite? "..., ho colto tre di quelle", ripetendo il dimostrativo?


----------



## nuevoestudiante

adritabares said:
			
		

> Carisimi foreri,
> 
> Sono riuscita a capire l'uso del "Ne" come partitivo, come particella pronominale con valore demostrativo e con verbi come andarsene ... e tento con molta cura di usarlo, ma a volte lo trovo in contesti come questi e non riesco a capire come viene usato.
> Qualcuno me lo può spiegare.
> 
> " Per questo fare la storia delle parole di una lingua; indagare sulla loro origine o, come dicono i linguisti, sul loro etimo, sulle cause dei loro mutamenti, vuol dire ripercorrere la storia di un popolo, studiarne usi e costumi, esaminare i rapporti che ha avuto con gli altri popoli e le influenze che ne ha riportato e cosi via"
> 
> "I privati ne erano esclusi e chi poteva si serviva dei propri schiavi per la sua corrispodenza espistolare"
> 
> Aspetto con ansia le vostre risposte.
> Tante grazie !!
> Adriana[/quote
> 
> 
> *NE *deriva dal latino _inde._Ha quindi innanzitutto il valore di avverbio di luogo:
> 1) Andai a cinema ma ne uscii quasi subito perché il film non mi piaceva.
> Andai a cinema ma di lì uscii quasi subito perché il film non mi piaceva.
> 
> 
> *NE *viene usato spessissimo con valore pronominale in luogo di pronomi personali di 3ª (sing.) o 6ª (pl.):
> 2a) Osservò il dipinto e ne apprezzò i colori.
> Osservò il dipinto e di esso apprezzò i colori.
> 
> 2b) Incontrai Gilda e Leda e ne ammirai il fascino.
> Incontrai Gilda e Leda e di esse ammirai il fascino.
> 
> 
> *NE* può sostituirsi a un pronome dimostrativo:
> 3a) L'assemblea deliberò sulla petizione e il presidente ne prese atto.
> L'assemblea deliberò sulla petizione e di ciò il presidente prese atto.
> 
> 3b) La luce di Dio illumina la mente di coloro che ne traggono beneficio.
> La luce di Dio illumina la mente di coloro che da ciò traggono    beneficio.
> 
> Un aspetto accessorio, ma non di poco momento, riguarda alcune espressioni locutorie ( veri fossili linguistici ), quali ad es_.: non volerne sapere, non poterne più_ etc. o forme idiomatiche più semplici
> come:_ infischiarsene,sbarazzarsene,andarsene _e altre consimili, dove l'enclisi esercita appieno la sua funzione sull'economia dell'espressione linguistica.
> 
> ===========================
> *Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## adritabares

Necsus
Ma perché, in spagnolo in una frase del tipo: "C'erano molte rose nel giardino, ne ho colte tre" come dite? "..., ho colto tre di quelle", ripetendo il dimostrativo?

No, nemmeno, 

"C'erano molte rose nel giardino, ho colte tre"  Per noi e chiarissimo soltanto con " ho colto tre"  de tutte quelle, non abbiamo bisogno di spiegare nulla.
Usando l' esempio di "nuevoestudiante", per noi sarebbe:

" Andai a cinema ma uscii quasi subito perché il film non mi piaceva."

Per noi non è necessario questo "ne", ancora meno il "da lì" se cinema è appena detto.

Per me è troppo difficile riuscire a capire el senso di questo che sembra non essere necessario, non capisco il senso, la ripetizione di qualcosa già detta.

In questo momento sto guardando gli esempi di "nuevoestudiante" che sono davvero troppo difficile per me, e mi domando : perché quasi tutti sono al passato c' è qualche relazione ?

Allora, queste frasi scritte così:

La luce di Dio illumina la mente di coloro che  traggono beneficio. 
 Osservò il dipinto e  apprezzò i colori.

Vanno male ? Davvero male, male ?

Grazie un'altra volta
adriana

*Quote (nuevostudiante)*
*NE *viene usato spessissimo con valore pronominale in luogo di pronomi personali di 3ª (sing.) o 6ª (pl.):
2a) Osservò il dipinto e ne apprezzò i colori.
Osservò il dipinto e di esso apprezzò i colori.

Scusa mi domanda, ma tu dici:  "valore pronominale in luogo di pronomi personali di 3º sing." Secondo me, sono Lei/lui perché l' esempio corrisponde a "di esso" non sarebbe "lui o lei"??

2b) Incontrai Gilda e Leda e ne ammirai il fascino.
Incontrai Gilda e Leda e di esse ammirai il fascino

Qui non sarebbe ammirai il fascino di loro ??

Per favore, puoi dirmi perché capisco la tua spiegazione?
Grazie
Adriana

Scusate, un'altra domanda:

Questo benedetto "NE" lo uso con tutti i verbi o soltanto con alcuni? Forse sia questo il segreto...perché io non vedo il "ne" scritto dappertutto...in qualsiasi frase .... ma se mi fido degli esempi di nuevoestudiante il "ne" va in tutti posti... dico due parole e metto un ne...

Come vedete non sono brava con l'italiano... mi sento... ogni volta... peggio...
Grazie
Adriana


----------



## Necsus

adritabares said:
			
		

> Come vedete non sono brava con l'italiano... mi sento... ogni volta... peggio...


Adriana, ma stai scherzando? Usi l'italiano con un'ottima proprietà di linguaggio, e ti assicuro che è una lingua veramente difficile! Non devi scoraggiarti per queste espressioni particolari, non sono cose che impediscono di farsi capire e si imparano con l'uso.


> Questo benedetto "NE" lo uso con tutti i verbi o soltanto con alcuni?


No, purtroppo non è legato al tipo di verbo...


> Scusa la mia domanda, ma tu dici: "valore pronominale in luogo di pronomi personali di 3º sing." Secondo me, sono lei/lui, perché l' esempio corrisponde a "di esso", non dovrebbe essere "lui o lei"?


'Esso' è il pronome personale di terza persona maschile singolare che una volta si usava solo riferito a cose e animali, oggi si usa anche per le persone, ma non è utilizzato moltissimo nella lingua parlata. Le altre forme sono 'essa' (femminile singolare), 'essi' (maschile plurale), 'esse' (femminile plurale).


> Per me è troppo difficile riuscire a capire il senso di questo che sembra non essere necessario, non capisco il senso, perché ripetere qualcosa già detto.


In realtà non è una ripetizione, ma una specifica. In italiano si specifica sempre tutto, è una lingua molto 'precisa'!  


> In questo momento sto guardando gli esempi di "nuevoestudiante" che sono davvero troppo difficili per me, e mi domando: perché quasi tutti sono al passato, c' è qualche relazione?


No, direi che non c'è relazione con il verbo al passato, è solo un tempo usato molto spesso negli esempi delle grammatiche e dei dizionari. Nuevoestudiante, essendo abbastanza nuovo del forum, non ha forse considerato che quando lo scopo è farsi capire da persone che stanno imparando la lingua bisogna sforzarsi di essere il più possibile semplici e diretti, anche nella scelta dei termini. Stai tranquilla, è normale che tu abbia difficoltà a capire il suo italiano, è molto 'scritto'.


> Allora, queste frasi scritte così:
> La luce di Dio illumina la mente di coloro che traggono beneficio.
> Osservò il dipinto e apprezzò i colori.
> Vanno male? Davvero male, male?


Purtroppo sì, te l'ho già detto, non puoi eliminare l'odioso 'ne', quando è richiesto!
Questo però non significa che tu non saresti capita se dicessi queste frasi così, ti assicuro sarebbero comprensibilissime, ma prima o poi dovrai imparare a usare anche il 'ne', se vuoi parlare un italiano corretto. Continua a porti questi problemi e vedrai che ci riuscirai molto presto!


----------



## nuevoestudiante

adritabares said:
			
		

> Scusate, un'altra domanda:
> 
> Questo benedetto "NE" lo uso con tutti i verbi o soltanto con alcuni? Forse sia questo il segreto...perché io non vedo il "ne" scritto dappertutto...in qualsiasi frase .... ma se mi fido degli esempi di nuevoestudiante il "ne" va in tutti posti... dico due parole e metto un ne...
> 
> Come vedete non sono brava con l'italiano... mi sento... ogni volta... peggio...
> Grazie
> Adriana[/quote
> 
> 
> Provo a chiarire:
> 
> _1) " Andrea entrò nel bar, diede uno sguardo all'intorno e (ne) uscì convinto che fosse tempo perso cercarla senza alcun punto di riferimento..." ( da un romanzo poliziesco)_
> 
> E' vero che il ne locativo può apparire pleonastico; ma mai ridondante, anzi il suo corretto uso può connotare uno stile di scittura.
> 
> 
> 
> _2) " Uscendo di casa incontro Gilda e Leda , eleganti e seducenti. Mi fermo a parlare con loro e ne ammiro le forme voluttuose e l'ammiccante eloquio " ( dal diario di un dongiovanni )_
> 
> In questo caso il ne è essenziale sia sotto l'aspetto grammaticale che riguardo alla concisione e alla scorrevolezza del periodare. Sopprimendolo, infatti, l'espressione darebbe luogo ad equivoci per via della sua indeterminatezza. Ciò vale anche per gli esempi da me utilizzati e da te ripresi con un qualche piglio polemico.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Esso, Essa,Essi, Esse nella lingua italiana sono impiegati e in funzione di soggetto e in quella di complemento e pertanto è corretto dire: *di*, *a* o *ad*, *da, in*,* con, su* o *su di, per* ( esso,essa,essi,esse ) e inoltre *tra* o *tra di, fra* o *fra di *( essi, esse ). etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Sostituire di loro con di esse nell'esempio che riporti, non è, a rigore, scorretto, ma suona leggermente " desafinado " ad un orecchio avvertito.
> 
> " Ho conosciuto i tuoi fratelli. Da essi ( Da loro ) ho ricevuto un'accoglienza calorosa "
> 
> In questo esempio l'uso alternativo dei due pronomi attiene più ad una preferenza stilistica che a questioni meramente grammaticali.
> 
> 
> 
> 5) I pronomi Lui, Lei, Loro hanno ormai assunto un ruolo del tutto simile a quello di Egli, Ella, Essi, Esse e, anzi, con un più complesso valore semantico del quale non è conveniente riferire adesso.
> 
> Egli ( Lui ) mangia volentieri una mela renetta.
> Ella ( Lei ) esce di casa verso sera.
> Essi, Esse ( Loro ) cantano a squarciagola.
> 
> Ella è quasi del tutto disusato. Essi, Esse,se riferiti a nomi di cose, non possono essere surrogati da Loro, ma quando indichino nomi di animali, qualche autore si spinge a farlo.
> 
> " Le rondini quest'anno sono arrivate in ritardo e in numero decisamente inferiore a quello dello scorso anno. Si direbbe che loro ( meglio esse ) avvertano più di noialtri gli effetti dell'inquinamento atmosferico e della degradazione ambientale. "
> 
> In questo caso la scelta più opportuna sarebbe di omettere del tutto il pronome soggetto, sottindendendolo.
> 
> 
> Non scoraggiarti! Sei brava a porti problemi che, per la loro complessità, testimoniano la qualità del tuo impegno.
> 
> Espero que estas informaciones van a ser útiles en lo porvenir. Me ha llevado mucho tiempo aprender a usar la lengua de Dante.Hasta luego.
> 
> ============================
> 
> *Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## adritabares

Grazie a tutte e due, Necsus e Nuevoestudiante,

Senza dubbio mi mancano anni di pratica e studio...tento di cercare il cammino più corto, ma in questo caso non lo trovo.

Vi assicuro  che per noi stranieri l' uso di Esso, Essa,Essi, Esse non esiste, perché non ci viene insegnato, anzi ho sentito dire (ai nostri professori) che sono  quasi caduti in desuso... ma ora vedo che la realtà è molto diversa, sono usati,  anzi sono esenciali per riuscire a capire l' uso del ne.

 Ho  sentito dire, molto spesso, frasi come queste:

Cosa ne dici delle elezioni a Roma?
In questo caso il "ne" non sostituisce le elezioni a Roma ?


Sul libro "Progetto Italiano I" ho trovato:

Senti, che ne dici _di organizzare una festa a sorpresa per il compleanno di Guido._
Questo esempio, mi preoccupa molto: il ne non sostituisce una festa sorpresa...?

In questi due esempi, secondo me il ne è ridondante. È davvero così??

Grazie un'altra volta per il prezioso tempo che mi dedicate.
Adriana


----------



## Cnaeius

adritabares said:
			
		

> Cosa ne dici delle elezioni a Roma?
> In questo caso il "ne" non sostituisce le elezioni a Roma ?
> 
> 
> Sul libro "Progetto Italiano I" ho trovato:
> 
> Senti, che ne dici _di organizzare una festa a sorpresa per il compleanno di Guido._
> Questo esempio, mi preoccupa molto: il ne non sostituisce una festa sorpresa...?
> 
> In questi due esempi, secondo me il ne è ridondante. È davvero così??
> 
> Grazie un'altra volta per il prezioso tempo che mi dedicate.
> Adriana


 
La mio risposta sarebbe "si e no" contemporaneamente, per i casi che tu hai citato.
- Si perchè effettivamente se lo togli la frase regge lo stesso, essendo comunque specificato ciò di cui parli in una seguente subordinata
- No perchè il ne connota meglio il verbo dire: che ne dici == che opinione esprimi attorno all'argomento che ora ti illustro. Intendo dire che quel ne vicino a "dire" specifica meglio il verbo "dire", che di per sè è piuttosto vago.

Lascio la parola agli altri foreri madrelingua; comunque complimenti perchè solo chi abbia già un buonissimo livello nella lingua riesce a cogliere sfumature così complicate.
Ciao


----------



## adritabares

Mi piacerebbe tantissimo sapere se altri foreri madrelingua la pensano come Cnaeius... "si e no" contemporaneamente per i casi che ho citato prima.

`Grazie mille
Adriana


----------



## gabrigabri

Secondo me ci va:
Che dici se facciamo una festa? => non mi sa di italiano corretto. cioè è corretto ma ha un altro senso: Cosa dici se facciamo una festa? Risposta: divertitevi!
Che ne dici se facciamo una festa=> che NE pensi, che dici a riguardo. Siccome non è un complemento oggetto (che dici A riguardo) ci va il ne (come quando si dice "ne voglio ancora -DI mele") 
Capito?


----------



## adritabares

Allora con il verbo "dire"  metto sempre il ne, perché sembra non avere senso senza il ne ?

gabrigabri Quote:

Secondo me ci va:

Unquote

... e questo ci, non lo conosco... ? 

Tante grazie
Adriana


----------



## Cnaeius

adritabares said:
			
		

> Allora con il verbo "dire" metto sempre il ne, perché sembra non avere senso senza il ne ?


 
Concordo con Gabrigabri: dire significa semplicemente "proferire parola". Il ne che hai messo nei tuoi due esempi se vuoi richiama in modo pleonastico ciò che chiarisci nella subordinata, ma connota meglio il verbo dire, quindi è bene metterlo in quei particolari casi.
Esempi senza ne:

Dico che stai sbagliando

Ciò che dico ti interessa

Dica quel che vuole, a me non importa


----------



## effeundici

Hai delle ciliegie ottime; me NE dai un po'?
Hai del gelato ottimo; me NE dai un po?

NE, secondo voi, è pronome personale o dimostrativo?


----------



## infinite sadness

Boh!? forse pronome relativo.


----------



## brian

Non è una particella?

I pronomi dimostrativi sono _quello, questi,_ ecc. I pronomi relativi sono _che, il quale, le quali, _ecc. FORSE potrebbe essere considerato un pronome personale visto che in effetti sta per _di *lui*, di *esso*_, ecc.--e _lui_, _esso_, ecc. sono pronomi personali.


----------



## effeundici

Il libro di testo di mio figlio impone di scegliere tra personale e dimostrativo.


----------



## brian

Personale allora.....


----------



## effeundici

brian8733 said:


> Non è una particella?
> 
> I pronomi dimostrativi sono _quello, questi,_ ecc. I pronomi relativi sono _che, il quale, le quali, _ecc. FORSE potrebbe essere considerato un pronome personale visto che in effetti sta per _di *lui*, di *esso*_, ecc.--e _lui_, _esso_, ecc. sono pronomi personali.



Ma potrebbe essere anche di questo, di queste o di ciò, che sono dimostrativi.


----------



## brian

Hmm.. vedi qui.

Boh.. aspettiamo che qualcuno ci dica cosa c'è scritto di preciso nella grammatica di Serianni. O forse c'è qualcosa in merito sul sito dell'Accademia della Crusca (ma io non riesco mai a trovare ciò che cerco lì).


----------



## Necsus

Be', in realtà la particella _ne_, oltre ad avere valore di _avverbio di luogo_, equivalente a 'di qui, di qua, di lì, di là' (ne vengo adesso), viene usata come pronome atono, e può avere la funzione sia di _pronome personale_ (di terza persona singolare o plurale) che _dimostrativo_ preceduti dalle preposizioni _di_ o _da_. Quindi, a seconda dei casi, può valere di/da lui/lei/loro (non lo conosco, ma ne ho sentito parlare; l'ho conosciuto e ne sono rimasto affascinato) o di/da questo/questa/questi/queste (non abbiamo chiarito la questione, ne riparleremo; ha preso un blocco e ne ha strappato un foglio).


----------



## effeundici

Bene, però non hai risposto alla mia domanda!!



Necsus said:


> Be', in realtà la particella _ne_, oltre ad avere valore di _avverbio di luogo_, equivalente a 'di qui, di qua, di lì, di là' (ne vengo adesso), viene usata come pronome atono, e può avere la funzione sia di _pronome personale_ (di terza persona singolare o plurale) che _dimostrativo_ preceduti dalle preposizioni _di_ o _da_. Quindi, a seconda dei casi, può valere di/da lui/lei/loro (non lo conosco, ma ne ho sentito parlare; l'ho conosciuto e ne sono rimasto affascinato) o di/da questo/questa/questi/queste (non abbiamo chiarito la questione, ne riparleremo; ha preso un blocco e ne ha strappato un foglio).


----------



## gabrigabri

In questo caso dovrebbe essere dimostrativo.


----------



## Necsus

effeundici said:


> Bene, però non hai risposto alla mia domanda!!


Ma perché secondo me dipende dal contesto. I _dimostrativi_ determinano persone o cose secondo il rapporto di vicinanza nello spazio, nel tempo o nel discorso, la loro funzione (detta _deittica_) è di 'mostrare' come se si facesse il gesto di indicare. Quindi direi: se l'oggetto della richiesta è presente, si può pensare al dimostrativo, altrimenti è più naturale che il _ne_ abbia valore di pronome personale.
Ma ovviamente è solo un'opinione.


----------



## anemos

brian8733 said:


> Non è una particella?
> 
> I pronomi dimostrativi sono _quello, questi,_ ecc. I pronomi relativi sono _che, il quale, le quali, _ecc. FORSE potrebbe essere considerato un pronome personale visto che in effetti sta per _di *lui*, di *esso*_, ecc.--e _lui_, _esso_, ecc. sono pronomi personali.



Ciao a tutti

Anche secondo il mio libro di grammatica "ne" è una particella avverbiale atona. Sostituisce un complemento o una intera proposizione retta dalle preposizioni "di" o "da".


----------



## Orsolya

'Ne' é principalmente _pronome avverbiale_ che *1.* puó funzionare come
articolo in dativo - Ne ho letti due (Quanto libri hai letto?) oppure *2.* nel caso di un verbo con reggenza puó funzionare nel modo sequente: Si, parliamone! (Vogliamo parlare del ns problema?) e *3.* si puó usare in certi termini (modo di dire) ps. Non ne posso piú!
Spero che mi spiego bene.


----------



## Sicanius

effeundici said:


> Hai delle ciliegie ottime; me NE dai un po'?
> Hai del gelato ottimo; me NE dai un po?
> 
> NE, secondo voi, è pronome personale o dimostrativo?



In questi esempi, _ne_ è un pronome partitivo, che sostituisce un' espressione nominale accompagnata da un numero o da un termine che indica quantità (= un quantificatore) (in questi caso "un po'"). Si chiama partitivo proprio perché indica una parte, una certa quantità e non il tutto.
Altri esempi:
_Hai delle ciliegie? Non ne ho nessuna. Ne ho tante. Ne ho tre. Etc._
In tutti questi casi _ne_ sostituisce il nome quantificato.

Se il parlante vuole fare riferimento al tutto, invece che ad una sua parte, allora dove usare un altro pronome:
_Hai delle ciliegie ottime; me LE dai._

Non tutte le grammatiche parlano di _ne_ come pronome partitivo, ma è possibile trovare qualcosa online...

Ciao, 
Sic.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Sic. È giusto dire che qui _ne_ ha _funzione _partitiva, ma lo davo per scontato, visto che nelle frasi d'esempio viene chiesta solo una parte delle cose in questione. Però detta funzione è semplicemente un aspetto del valore pronominale della particella _ne_, di cui sopra. 
Ecco quanto viene detto in proposito nella grammatica di Serianni (VII,52-53):
«Ne, conformemente al significato primario del latino INDE da cui deriva ('di lì'), ha prima di tutto valore di avverbio di luogo: [...]. 
In molti casi ha però valore pronominale e può rappresentare:
I. Un pronome personale di 3a o 6a o un pronome dimostrativo preceduti dalle preposizioni _di_ o _da_, senza distinzioni di genere o numero: [...]. Rientra in questo gruppo l'uso di _ne_ come partitivo, in relazione a una certa quantità.»


----------



## Sicanius

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Sic. È giusto dire che qui _ne_ ha _funzione _partitiva, ma lo davo per scontato, visto che nelle frasi d'esempio viene chiesta solo una parte delle cose in questione. Però detta funzione è semplicemente un aspetto del valore pronominale della particella _ne_, di cui sopra.
> Ecco quanto viene detto in proposito nella grammatica di Serianni (VII,52-53):
> «Ne, conformemente al significato primario del latino INDE da cui deriva ('di lì'), ha prima di tutto valore di avverbio di luogo: [...].
> In molti casi ha però valore pronominale e può rappresentare:
> I. Un pronome personale di 3a o 6a o un pronome dimostrativo preceduti dalle preposizioni _di_ o _da_, senza distinzioni di genere o numero: [...]. Rientra in questo gruppo l'uso di _ne_ come partitivo, in relazione a una certa quantità.»



Ciao Necsus, 
Grazie per il chiarimento e scusami per non aver capito il punto della domanda... Non capisco però la necessità o l'utilità di distinguere tra valore pronominale e valore dimostrativo quando _ne_ funziona da partitivo... Ma questa è solo un'opinione personale...


----------



## tastieranera

effeundici said:


> Il libro di testo di mio figlio impone di scegliere tra personale e dimostrativo.


 
Come ti capisco! Ecco il mio modesto contributo:
La grammatica del Sensini, cui mi rivolgo per i quesiti che mi pone mia figlia (ora alle scuole medie), recita:
Come particella pronominale *ne* può essere:
*pronome personale riferito a persona*: corrisponde a _di lui, di lei, di loro, da lui, da lei, da loro_.
*pronome dimostrativo*: corrisponde a _di questo, di questa, di questi, di queste, da quello da quella, da quelli, da quelle._

Non so se questa spiegazione possa essere esauriente per il tuo caso, credo ci siano vari livelli di approfondimento in base alla classe frequentata.


----------



## Kywans

effeundici said:


> Hai delle ciliegie ottime; me NE dai un po'?
> [...]



Ciao, buonasera, avrei un dubbio su come usare la particella *ne* nei casi che sto per illustrare*.*
Nel primo caso prendo come riferimento la frase su riportata, ma con una piccola modifica:

"Hai delle ciliegie?"

Ora il mio dubbio è: se uno dovesse formulare domande del genere munite di articoli partitivi (come *del*, *della*, *dei, degli*) e prive di un aggettivo come in questo caso *ottime* (o qualsiasi altro aggettivo che abbia anche l'intento di specificare), la risposta corretta come sarà?

Quale è la risposta giusta:
"hai delle ciliegie?"

Risposta 1: "Sì le ho."
Risposta 2: "Sì ne ho."

Occorre qui sempre la particella *ne* o invece è necessario il pronome diretto?




E se mi è permesso vorrei aggiungere un ulteriore frase avente un articolo partitivo:

"c'è del tenero tra voi?"

Risposta: sì ce *ne*.

E' giusta qui la risposta?


Possibilmente gradirei per favore una spiegazione semplice, che al contempo fughi anche ogni dubbio, sul perché si usa ciò che si deve usare nei due casi.



Mille grazie.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Kywans said:


> "c'è del tenero tra voi?"
> 
> Risposta: sì ce *ne*.
> 
> E' giusta qui la risposta?


Come minimo mancano il verbo e una virgola


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
o un apostrofo.


----------



## Necsus

alfaalfa said:


> o un apostrofo.


E un accento. 

Comunque non credo che qualcuno risponderebbe a "C'è del tenero tra di voi?" con "Sì, ce n'è", ma semplicemente con "Sì, c'è". Perché in questo caso 'del' non ha realmente valore partitivo, ma fa parte di una locuzione di uso comune per definire un sentimento d'amore.

Nel primo caso, quello delle ciliege, a mio avviso non è una questione grammaticale, ma solo di registro linguistico, entrambe le risposte sono corrette. E anche qui il partitivo non è reale, perché di fatto si vuole sapere se la persona interpellata ha le ciliege in genere, non specificamente se ne ha solo un po', che saranno quelle che poi eventualmente verranno prese.


----------



## bearded

Anche quanto scritto in questa discussione può essere illuminante: Ne.
( Basta usare la funzione di ricerca...)


----------



## Kywans

Necsus said:


> E un accento.
> 
> Comunque non credo che qualcuno risponderebbe a "C'è del tenero tra di voi?" con "Sì, ce n'è", ma semplicemente con "Sì, c'è". Perché in questo caso 'del' non ha realmente valore partitivo, ma fa parte di una locuzione di uso comune per definire un sentimento d'amore.



D'accordo, ti ringrazio, ho capito, in tal caso si risponde:"c'e del tenero tra voi?" Si c'è."

Ma non ho capito quando mi si dice che mancano un accento, un apostrofo, il verbo e una virgola. Di cosa mi state parlando? Illustratemi per favore la correzione...






Necsus said:


> Nel primo caso, quello delle ciliege, a mio avviso non è una questione grammaticale, ma solo di registro linguistico, entrambe le risposte sono corrette. E anche qui il partitivo non è reale, perché di fatto si vuole sapere se la persona interpellata ha le ciliege in genere, non specificamente se ne ha solo un po', che saranno quelle che poi eventualmente verranno prese.



A tuo dire entrambe le risposte sono corrette. Ma non ho capito precisamente quando usare l'una con il *ne* e quando usare l'altra con il pronome diretto.
Potresti spiegarti meglio?
magari con qualche esempio...
Perdonami, ho capito che sono corrette le due risposte, ma non ho capito in quali circostanze adoperarle. Ti chiedo scusa ma te ne sarei ancora più grato se mi chiarissi meglio la questione.


Grazie di cuore.


----------



## Necsus

Kywans said:


> D'accordo, ti ringrazio, ho capito, in tal caso si risponde:"c'e del tenero tra voi?" Si c'è."
> Comunque nel linguaggio quotidiano un "sì" è più che sufficiente.
> Ma non ho capito quando mi si dice che mancano un accento, un apostrofo, il verbo e una virgola. Di cosa mi state parlando? Illustratemi per favore la correzione...
> 
> 
> Kywans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Risposta: sì ce *ne*.
> 
> 
> 
> Avrebbe dovuto essere "sì*,* ce *ne è*" (virgola e verbo essere mancanti), che con l'elisione sarebbe diventato "sì*,* ce *n'è*" (virgola, apostrofo e accento mancanti).
> A tuo dire entrambe le risposte sono corrette. Ma non ho capito precisamente quando usare l'una con il *ne* e quando usare l'altra con il pronome diretto.
> Nel linguaggio quotidiano molto probabilmente si risponderebbe "sì, *le *ho"; in un registro più sorvegliato o nello scritto si potrebbe anche sostituire _le _con _ne,_ ma non è indispensabile per la ragione che illustravo prima.
Click to expand...


----------



## Olaszinhok

Necsus said:


> E un accento.
> 
> Comunque non credo che qualcuno risponderebbe a "C'è del tenero tra di voi?" con "Sì, ce n'è", ma semplicemente con "Sì, c'è". Perché in questo caso 'del' non ha realmente valore partitivo, ma fa parte di una locuzione di uso comune per definire un sentimento d'amore.
> 
> Nel primo caso, quello delle ciliege, a mio avviso non è una questione grammaticale, ma solo di registro linguistico, entrambe le risposte sono corrette. E anche qui il partitivo non è reale, perché di fatto si vuole sapere se la persona interpellata ha le ciliege in genere, non specificamente se ne ha solo un po', che saranno quelle che poi eventualmente verranno prese.



Ciao Necsus.
Visto che si parla di apostrofi, virgole e accenti, perché scrivi "ciliege" e non ciliegie secondo la regola comunemente accettata che richiederebbe il mantenimento della i (per il plurali in -cia e - gia) se la consonante c o g e preceduta da una vocale? Per cui, ad esempio,  il plurale di ciliegia è ciliegie e quello di loggia è logge. Non vorrei che il mio intervento apparisse troppo impertinente, ma ho notato che anche altri utenti non seguono questa regola. Tra l'altro il mio computer mi prende la i in automatico nel caso di ciliegie.


----------



## Necsus

Olaszinhok said:


> il plurale di ciliegia è ciliegie


Ciao, Olaszinhok.
No, il plurale di _ciliegia _è ANCHE _ciliegie_. Dal Treccani:

*ciliègia* (tosc. ciriègia) s. f. [lat. _*ceresia_ per _*cerasia_; v. ciliegio] *(pl. -gie o -ge)*.

Semplicemente perché (sempre Treccani) "Si tratta di una questione puramente ortografica: al plurale, infatti, la _i _non viene pronunciata (come nel singolare) e non serve neanche a indicare la corretta pronuncia della _c_ e della _g_ (come invece accade nel singolare); dunque potrebbe essere eliminata sempre".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Resta il fatto che nell'italiano standard contemporaneo prevale la regola da me citata. Regola, fra l'altro, seguita da case editrici, giornali, ecc. Anche la maggior parte dei testi di grammatica per le scuole riportano la regola da me indicata, con un paio di eccezioni, tra cui la parola "provincia", per la quale entrambi i plurali sono ammessi. Il fatto che si tratti di un fatto puramente ortografico non regge, la stessa cosa potrebbe dirsi per apostrofi e alcuni accenti. Che poi si tratti di una convenzione è un altro discorso, ma vi è comunque una regola prevalente.
Anche la grammatica del Serianni, pur ricordando quanto affermato da Necsus, consiglia di seguire un criterio empirico e di mantenere la _i _nei plurali quando la c e g sono precedute da una vocale, per cui _ciliegia/ciliegie; camicia/camicie_


----------



## Pietruzzo

Necsus said:


> No, il plurale di _ciliegia _è ANCHE _ciliegie_. Dal Treccani:
> 
> *ciliègia* (tosc. ciriègia) s. f. [lat. _*ceresia_ per _*cerasia_; v. ciliegio] *(pl. -gie o -ge)*.


Tuttavia io mi sentirei di consigliare la grafia "ciliegie", giusto per evitare discussioni e non dover andare con la fotocopia del Treccani in tasca


----------



## Necsus

Olaszinhok said:


> Che poi si tratti di una convenzione è un altro discorso


Anche le regole della grammatica prescrittiva sono basate molto spesso su 'convenzioni', e di norma una 'convenzione' non viene riportata come indicazione nei vocabolari se non è diventata di uso comune. Perché non serve necessariamente il Treccani, basta un qualunque altro buon vocabolario, anche meno voluminoso, anche online, per verificare la legittimità e l'utilizzo di questo doppio plurale, in quanto una delle funzioni di questi strumenti è registrare le prevalenze e le modificazioni nell'uso della lingua e nelle sue regole, elementi che vengono invece per lo più ignorati dalle grammatiche normative per le scuole e da chi vi fa riferimento, come le case editrici. Dopodiché, ovviamente nell'ambito della 'liceità linguistica', ognuno è libero di seguire le indicazioni che ritiene più di suo gusto, purché non pensi di imporle ad altri.
Però siamo usciti dal tema del thread, e questa non è neanche la sede per una simile discussione, che lascio comunque volentieri a chi ha i titoli per sostenerla.

PS: Riporto per completezza di informazione quanto esposto da Serianni (III,96), a cui si è fatto cenno, prima di _suggerire_ nella sua Grammatica di mantenere la _i_ nel plurale quando la _g_ è preceduta da vocale:
«Nelle forme plurali dei nomi femminili in -_cia_, -_gia_ con _i_ solo grafica si riscontrano numerose oscillazioni, dovute alla possibilità di mantenere o di eliminare la _i_ nel passaggio dal singolare al plurale. La questione, conviene ricordarlo, è esclusivamente ortografica: la _i_, che nel singolare ha valore diacritico, è infatti nel plurale un semplice relitto grafico: scrivere ad esempio _ciliegie_ o _ciliege_ è del tutto irrilevante ai fini della pronuncia, che rimane identica. La soluzione ottimale sarebbe quella di eliminare del tutto la _i_ dalla grafia di queste forme plurali, ma di fatto essa verrebbe a urtare contro abitudini scrittorie ormai consolidate.»


----------



## Paulfromitaly

C'è vs ce n'è


----------

